# Meters for the Trade



## Neophyte Genius (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello and Best Regards to all!

I am planning, and the Lord willing, to become an Electrician. I have a couple of decades in Electronics work in industry and this career change, if it happens will have me in my early 50's? This endeavor into the electrician field is part of a longer term plan that will be broader in scope? My plan is to work in the field and at some point go on my own using my knowledge of construction, electronics, electrical, ag, siliviculture.... ?

I have been putting together what I can as far as meters that I think would be advantageous to own? The following is a list of what I own and would like any input on any further units that would be beneficial for me to get? 

I have bought some used meters so I could evaluate without spending $$ on brand new gear? I don't want to be in a position of not being prepared when I transition into the field! My experience in electronics has caused me to be extremely redundant? 

It seems that Solar is taking of so I will be looking for gear that would be helpful in that niche also? Seaward? seems to be specialized in the Solar area 
I have started to acquire hand tools(Screwdrivers, pliers, wrenches....) and have been getting Klein since I have used them already? I want to be as prepared as I can so I want to have the tools and equipment? 

For reference I want to have the equipment needed to do a complete install for a residence and workshop- electrical, communication, AV, and hybrid solar- single and 3 phase and be able to analyze my work assuring all systems are working at max efficiency? I am not too bright to begin with and I am also ignorant so don't be too brutal?

I have held off getting Scopemeters, Analyzers and Thermal Imaging units until I get more advice? 
I have read a substantial amount and watched a plethora of videos and a number of reviewers recommend have spoken poorly of Fluke and had accolades for Brymen, Greenlee, Itech, Amprobe? I have only used Fluke, HP and Tektronix for the most part and have no experience with the above mentioned manufacturers? Some of the folks providing video reviews and comparisons look as though they are complete novices and I really don't value their opinions? How can they give a valid review or comparison when they have no experience and they have owned the DUR's for all of 15 minutes? If I have erred in sticking with fluke I want to know but want to know from seasoned folks with "real" life expertise and knowledge!?
The Fluke equipment I have used has been outstanding and I have never had a problem but I am not overly rough with it either?
It will probably take between 1 and 2 years for me to acquire the remaining gear I will need? There is probably some likelihood that I will never attain a career as an "professional" electrician (older white guys are at the root of all problems in the world they say) but I am going to pursue gaining the knowledge regardless so I will be acquiring the needed gear regardless as well?!
The following list is the gear I have that is new and ready for my new job? A Fluke 43B and 125B are next on my list to get?

Fluke
289- 4 with 1 FVF kit
287- 8 with 1 FVF kit
87V- 12
179- 3
355-1
Fluke Connect- I have 5 3000FC DMMs 12-T3000FC, 12-A3000FC, 6-A3001FC, 3-A3002FC, 3-V3000FC, 3-V3001FC, 1-A3003, 1-A3004FC 5-PC3000FC, 5-IR3000FC
1587FC- 1 W Fluke 9040
I1010-3
I410-1
I400-1
I30-2
381-3
376FC--3
375FC- 3 w/10"Iflex clamps
323-4
T5-100- 4
787-3
789-1
52II-1
59-3
62Max+-2
572II-1
63-1
117-3
116-2
233- 3
1507- 1
87I-3
189-3
187-2
Fluke 199 Scopemeter
I have a bunch of bags, cases pouches etc. also

Some of this gear is quite pricey and your advice may very well help me avoid a costly mis-purchase so your thoughts and recommendations are welcomed and appreciated!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

My tool crib is absurd.

I think you've topped even me.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

Well, good luck?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Neophyte Genius!

I hope you are pulling our leg with that list of meters?

That is way more than most electricians will use in a 20 year career.

For basic wiring a guy can do fine with a T5-600 and a decent clamp meter.

A megger is great too have as well.

How do you plan on making the transition?


----------



## Neophyte Genius (Oct 23, 2017)

*No Leg Pulling*

Not Pulling anyone's leg or anything else, I Have no reason to? I have gathered this gear after a fair amount of thought and I believe it will be very useful as I proceed. The list is a partial list of what I could remember and does not include the meters I currently have on my bench variants 0f 87s, 187s, 189s, 287s, 289s 863s, 867s along with scopes, analyzers etc.. I wouldn't have bot the new meters if I wasn't certain of their usefulness? 

The plan is to go into a local shop and apply for an apprentice electricians position and go from there? As I said there is a distinct probability that I will not obtain a position because of age and I might also here the statement "You are Over Qualified or Over Educated"? I may just have to learn by building subsystems and place them under test to evaluate them and the test gear I want? I will have to keep an eye out for used gear.

I think the best way to learn anything is to start from the bottom and work up? I am not trying to be condescending with that statement and I do not value people based on their job! My perspective is probably untypical? For example If medical Doctors were required, as part of their education, to spend time as an orderly, phlebotomist, nurses aid and so on; the patients and the doctor-to-be would benefit greatly from this ground up training and so would all who interact with him/her? It is a great benefit to see things from other folks perspective and you can also gain knowledge and wisdom along the way! I am probably not making much sense?
I tend to take the long way around the barn and I probably didn't pose my initial question as well as I could have? If I post in the future I will be as concise as I can be, with questions confined to individual meters/analyzers that I am considering! I will most likely go back to just reading and leave the posting to others!
Thanks NG


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Be advised that construction electricians are typically hired in the Spring and face layoffs when the weather turns.

There's usually not enough inside work to keep all the players busy.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

You've got more than enough meters for any task. You're not trying to be an electrician, you're trying to be a meter collector.

Also question marks are for asking questions. You're using them as periods. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The first thing i'd do if a spark showed up with so many meters ,is to send him off on some diagnostic mission

Welcome to the bullpen NG

~CS~


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> A megger is great too have as well.


Can you link me to a good megger I could get? Iv been looking around for one but I wasn't sure on which one to buy. Sorry to steal the thread, I don't have enough posts to pm lol. Thanks!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Neophyte Genius said:


> Not Pulling anyone's leg or anything else, I Have no reason to? I have gathered this gear after a fair amount of thought and I believe it will be very useful as I proceed. The list is a partial list of what I could remember and does not include the meters I currently have on my bench variants 0f 87s, 187s, 189s, 287s, 289s 863s, 867s along with scopes, analyzers etc.. I wouldn't have bot the new meters if I wasn't certain of their usefulness?
> 
> The plan is to go into a local shop and apply for an apprentice electricians position and go from there? As I said there is a distinct probability that I will not obtain a position because of age and I might also here the statement "You are Over Qualified or Over Educated"? I may just have to learn by building subsystems and place them under test to evaluate them and the test gear I want? I will have to keep an eye out for used gear.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more with that thought.

Several of my relatives that had their own businesses insisted their children and other relatives coming into their companies learned this way and also went back and filled in for people out sick and did those lesser jobs regardless of the position they held at the time.

I've seen Uncles of mine spend a day in their warehouse or even out in the field as a grunt when guys were out sick or on vacation. 

Never ask someone to do a job you wouldn't do yourself is how I was raised.

I respect your work ethic and hope you can get into a company that is a good fit for you and your ambitions.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

StriickeN said:


> Can you link me to a good megger I could get? Iv been looking around for one but I wasn't sure on which one to buy. Sorry to steal the thread, I don't have enough posts to pm lol. Thanks!


No problem.

I carry three different meggers, depending on the task at hand.

For basic wiring issues and sales a Supco M500 for @$100 is a fantastic tool with labeled idiot lights a customer can see clearly.
https://www.amazon.com/Supco-M500-Insulation-Electronic-Megohmmeter/dp/B004OMAWIA

For simple motor problems and wiring issues that need more serious troubleshooting I like the Amprobe AMB-3 analog megger, @$110. 
http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/amprobe/megohmmeters-and-insulation-testers/analog-megohmmeter-insulation-resistance-tester-amb-3.htm?ref=gbase&gclid=Cj0KCQjwybvPBRDBARIsAA7T2khvHCPCoHjnFT2hGouD8rXn6JHiOPseLe2GkmjaCWezjpdes-t_RwgaAm5rEALw_wcB

If you do a serious amount of high end motor/compressor troubleshooting you can't beat a Fluke 1507 which runs $450-$500.
https://www.amazon.com/Fluke-Digital-Megohmmeter/dp/B01HAWOEUW


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, he appears to have all of the necessary meters.
Now he needs to decide on the correct test leads and accessories.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> Well, he appears to have all of the necessary meters.
> Now he needs to decide on the correct test leads and accessories.


Some how I think he may have a boat load of those already.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good grief. Are you planing on opening a meter museum?

I tried looking and there is no multi-meter that does everything or is ideal in every situation.

For power distribution I couldn't be happier with the T+Pro. 
It's a modern wiggy IMO. When you need to know exactly what the voltage is and it does not have a problem with ghost (induced) voltages. The trade off is it doesn't do as well with small electronic power supplys like 12v because it puts too much of a load on it the voltage goes to 0. Being smaller and less expensive there is no clamp-on.

For electronics, fire alarm, etc the meter needs to reed mega ohms and very small voltages. AC and DC readings.

On motors it's good to have a capacitance tester and ability to read accurate peek amperage. My lower cost ideal just reads OL (over load) on some startups even when it's not maxing the meter. But it's good enough for toting around to read smaller constant loads.

Solar needs meters that can read 1000v or more and DC amps.

You still got situations where an average clamp-on meter wont fit the multible conductors. Or you just can't get in there. That's where the amp meters that have the flexible wire that wraps around the load are good.

Meters are getting more advanced with digital saving readings, remote reading, & bluetooth. But it also gets to a point where if you want all that that perhaps a step up to some analyzer is better. As it can read all phases, N, G, amperage, voltages, graph, record, etc at the same time. By no means an employee tool. 

But as a worker, especially getting in the trade 1 meter like the T+Pro should be fine for and apprentice JW. A good non contact tester, and plug tester w/GFI button would be also recommended. Today electrical a meters should have a cat III or better IV rating.

Everything else let the contractor buy.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Neophyte Genius said:


> Hello and Best Regards to all!
> 
> I am planning, and the Lord willing, *to become an Electrician*. I have a couple of decades in Electronics work in industry and this career change, if it happens will have me in my early 50's? This endeavor into the electrician field is part of a longer term plan that will be broader in scope? My plan is to work in the field and at some point go on my own using my knowledge of construction, electronics, electrical, ag, siliviculture.... ?
> 
> ...


Forget about this nonsense, show up on time, and pay attention to your journeyman.


----------

